# New bindings on older burton channel



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, how bout this question, does Nitro make a minidisc compatible with the older ICS Channel?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know the Nitro answer but I have boards with both the new channel and the older channel and have interchanged the mounting hardware, which maybe I shouldn't but it hasn't been a problem. 

The channel got wider and the mounts changed in shape. 

Customer Service M6 | Burton Snowboards

the link above takes you to a webpage that burton has put together, which if you follow it through it will tell you to call nitro, which might not be helpful, as you already know that. 

you might also call burton rider services and ask about this. 

here is page with info:

Burton Binding Compatibility

I think that the key to your problem is that the earlier channel hardware had a screw head with a wider body and a flat head rather than countersunk head. You might have to drill out the plate if the holes are too small, and also have the non countersinking issue to contend with if you can't get a plate to fit the m5 system. 

I suspect that if you went to a shop and had a look at the plate for the new channel you could determine whether it could be altered if there isn't an M5 specific plate available. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

What size board do you ride...??? I may have a board you can borrow for the rest of the winter...

With Flow 5 bindings already attached...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Lamps said:


> I suspect that if you went to a shop and had a look at the plate for the new channel you could determine whether it could be altered if there isn't an M5 specific plate available.


You have no hope with that here in Norway, which is why the question is being asked i guess...

It is going to be something that is hard to deal with from here, and certainly not in time to get some more snow with only 2 or 3 weeks left...


----------

